# DIY cyclone experiment



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

I just want to show you one of my experiments - home made cyclone. I decided to try if those cyclone designs from the net really works. I must say I was surprised, how well this cheap home made cyclone works. The cyclone collects practicaly all of the particles and dust from my router (and from other tools). So, if you need a cheap dust collector, here it is.
Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Nice job ...but did you know you can buy the lid cheap  for about the same price you paid for the parts you have used to make one.

Dust Collection Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

Dust Collection Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


=====



giltic said:


> I just want to show you one of my experiments - home made cyclone. I decided to try if those cyclone designs from the net really works. I must say I was surprised, how well this cheap home made cyclone works. The cyclone collects practicaly all of the particles and dust from my router (and from other tools). So, if you need a cheap dust collector, here it is.
> Regards


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job with that. I guess if most of us were concerned with with how much something cost to make vs. to buy----well we'd all sell our stuff and find something else to do. There is just so much satisfaction that goes with "making it myself".


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

bobj3
I know you can buy already made cyclones. It was my intention to build it by myself. I just needed a new excuse to fire my router. :lol: I can't agree with you about the cost - all the parts I had to buy costed me less than 5€.
Cassandra
Yes indeed; Thien cyclone was my reference. His article impressed me the most of all. He made nearly 50 variations and this design worked the best.
(By the way, does my english make sence?)


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi giltic:

Yes, your English makes perfect sense. No worry there.

Besides, a lot of English speakers have problem writing it.

Cassandra


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> There is just so much satisfaction that goes with "making it myself".


Amen, Jerry.


----------



## Limo (Jan 1, 2010)

Great job! I have made 2 of them myself(thein). One for the portable vaccuum and one for the big dust collector.


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Limo;
How the cyclone works for you? I am very satisfied. Before that I had to change vacuum cleaner bags more often than my underwear. It's an old Phillips so the bags are hard to get and expensive. Only very small amount of finest dust escapes the cyclone into the bag, but this is such a small amount that it's not worth to mention.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Regardless of whether you buy one or build it yourself this is a really good idea. A point worth mentioning is this also traps solids that could damage your dust collectors filter or impeller. That alone makes it worth while; add the fact that it is so easy to empty the bucket or can compared to fighting with a filter bag and you have a sure winner.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That is a sweet build, giltic. Nice job and a well done presentation. 
Not being as energetic as you, I bought one to fit a 30 gal trash can. Attached it to an HF 2HP DC which is vented directly outside. There is no accumulation of dust outside. And, no wince inducing "clangs" from chunks hitting the impeller.


----------



## Limo (Jan 1, 2010)

It is very effective. Sanding will clog my vaccuum filter. I have a little sears dedicated for sanding and clean that filter often. My 6 gallon bucket for the portable one is somewhat clear and I can see the stuff swirling in it. I have a bigger garbage can for the dust collector and I know it's full when the dust collector bag starts to get something in it. It was well worth the effort to make them. I did cheat and bought a lid from HF and adapted it for the portable one.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

The store bought lids don't work as well as the home made ones and they only fit specific size trash cans. Also, the (cheaper) store bought ones require additional fittings to make them work. For the price of the fittings, you could make your own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The store bought lids do work they are molded in the cyclone way on the top of the lid, the cheap ones are just two pipes that just go in the top of the lid and you do need add the pipes inside to get the cyclone action going.

====


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Gene Howe; it was worth the effort. Now my goal is to reduce this small amount of fine dust (I would say a lot less than 1%) which still gets through the cyclone into the vacuum cleaner bag. Perhaps I should use a can with larger diameter or intake pipe should not be so close to the side of the can to left some space for air circulation. Or I am mistaken and it can't be done that the vacuum cleaner bag stays totaly clean and really not the smallest particle gets through the cyclone. Or I am just too fussy?


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

May be I am getting to old but I made ia The Thien Cyclone Separator lid & it work for many year then I saw the bigger cyclone & try to one, lost a lote of time but not that much money then I saw the lagugana one & I stop looking for a new one.

look how good it is

youtube.com/watch?v=EOhfxtDZCS4


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

post number #9


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

allo

I made myself a The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid & it work well for many years then I read about bigger cyclone. I lost a bit of money & a lot, alot of time trying to make one myself then I found the Laguna one.
I will never look for something else.
give it a look
RIP_Ray test Laguna Cyclone 3hp - YouTube

RIP_Ray


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

RIP_Ray;
what can I say; I am bored and such experiments are part of my hobby. The cost is very small and I keep my hands busy. As far as I could see a small amount of finest MDF dust still escapes from all the cyclones I've seen on the net. I'm just wondering if that could be improved.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cyclones are not intended to catch 100%, only the bulk of the swarf.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

Thanks for the video , you can also see on youtube the many downfalls with the Laguna Cyclone machine. part 1 and 2 ,look s like they should ship a roll of duck tape with it also...to plug all the holes and welding errors and parts that don't fit just right... 
But all in all it's a great sucker.. 

===========














RIP_Ray said:


> allo
> 
> I made myself a The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid & it work well for many years then I read about bigger cyclone. I lost a bit of money & a lot, alot of time trying to make one myself then I found the Laguna one.
> I will never look for something else.
> ...


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mike and nice video RIP_ray.
Yesterday I've found a video on Youtube. So if someone needs a small cyclone for domestic vacuum cleaner and don't want to build it, this might be the solution.
Here is the link:
Pellvac WHIRLWIND filterless cyclone pre-separator for fireplace ashes, coarse & fine dust - YouTube


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

allo all
to BobJ3 : I read that too that it seem that the fisrt Laguna cyclone generation seem to have some problems that As far as I am concern, are fix cause I do not have that problem.
I could take close up picture to "prouve it"

Effectively, Cyclone are not mad to catch 100% but very close to it.
I do not know if something is design to catch 100% beside ai air filter... 
So the Cyclone catch 99.98
the 1 micro filter get the 0.02% & I got a real air filter for what is not taken from my air ducking.
Anyway, effectively, I had some dust in the bag: the reason is that I did not empty the 55 gallons drumm when it was time so dust climb in the filter. Beside that one time, I never empty the plastic bag yet

Also, each time I empty the drum I "shak" the filter so it stay clean. I have about a spon of dust in about a year in the plastique bag.
Effechency is way good enough for me...
LOL

If you have any questions, I will be please to answers them
I am a Triton , SawStop & Laguna lover...
RIP_Ray


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

BTW: I have i dust depute with my festool tool
it does not work at 100% nether

comment all in French 
BUT
you can see the dust

RIP_Ray Festool CT 26 HEPA review - YouTube


I made 4 or 5 Festool video.some test are impressive (well I think..)

RIP_Ray


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

Laguna cyclone system

Looks like you have it well in hand, the 2 videos I spoke about are below..you must have got one of the good ones.. 

Laguna Tools 2 HP Mobile Cyclone Dust Collector Review - Part 1.mp4 - YouTube
Laguna Tools 2 HP Mobile Cyclone Dust Collector Review - Part 2.mp4 - YouTube

========


----------

